# XAMPP Apache help on Win XP



## KorruptKranium (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello and thank you to whom can help with my issue....

I am running XAMPP on win XP and also IIs....I already changed the port from :80 to :80 and apache works great but....
I go to address bar in Firefox and type localhost:8080/xampp/htdocs but leads me to a "Object not found!" and "Error 404"

I'm guessing that I have to change something else to point to the htdocs folder...but what? And how?

Thanks to whomever can help!


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Have a look at Enabling .htaccess in Apache on Windows. It should fix your problem.


----------



## KorruptKranium (Jun 7, 2010)

I followed the steps and the line of code is already correct.
Any other suggestions?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I always stick with WAMP so I am not too sure about XAMPP, here is some simple tutorials that should help you out: http://dalibor.dvorski.net/downloads/docs/InstallingConfiguringDevelopingWithXAMPP.pdf


----------



## laroidecheval (Oct 1, 2011)

Mr. KorruptKranium


You have given the wrong URL. Try to give the URL like this *http://{Your_Server}:{Your_Port}/ {Your_Directory}/ {Your_File.php}*

For Eg : *http://localhost:8080/login/login.php*


----------

